# Installer une distrib. linux sur PPC



## unknownvanilla (24 Avril 2003)

Yep !

Pour installer Linux sur PPC, est-ce aussi simple que:

"Boot" sur le CD de la distrib. &amp; Install et une fois que l'installation est teriminée on à une option de "boot" au démarrage.

Ou alors je dois l'installer via X11 et tout le tralala... 

Si c'est le cas, ou puis-je trouver des turotiaux et autres "howto" (anglais ou français, c'est égal) pour apprendre ???

Merci d'avance.

Unknown Vanilla


----------



## benR (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par unknownvanilla:</font><hr /> *Pour installer Linux sur PPC, est-ce aussi simple que:
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai installé uen mandrake, c'est comme ça, oui...


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai eut personnellement de gros problemes avec Mandrake 9.1 sur un G4/400 de base.

L'installateur ne reconnait pas la carte graphique, on se retrouve avec un ecran d'installation brouillé genre canal plus.
J'ai donc commuté la GUI de l'installateur en mode texte, ce qui lance apparemment un autre installateur. La il ne trouve plus les définitions de clavier. Retour à la case départ.

J'ai donc commuté sur le troisième installateur (-OLD) qui lui fonctionne 1 fois sur trois (2 fois sur trois la palette est mal fixée)

Victoire ! Ce coup ci je choisit ma Langue, mon Clavier, j'arrive a formater mon disque externe (la moins evident car le partitionnement appelle "standard" ne cree pas la partition de boot de 1 Mo)

A ce moment la j'ai commencé a avoir des erreurs a l'installation des packages genre "RPM database error : (no error)" . Et je n'en suit jamais sorti...

Donc pour l'instant j'ai laissé tomber. Je referait un essai plus tard quand la derniere version de Yellow Dog sortira (le CD ISO de la version courante ne se monte pas sur mon Mac...)

En fait, j'ai une pression sur moi depuis quelques temps pour porter mes applications musicales sur Linux. On m'avait dit que cela devenait plus "démocratique" et plus facile a utiliser par un utilisateur lambda. Hmmm...

Je me dit que peut être la communauté PC est plus importante sur Linux, et que , à faire tourner le meme systeme, autant prendre la machine la moins chère (et qui a trois boutons à la souris). 

Quand j'aurait un PC sous la main, je verrait ça.

Pour l'instant je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu.

Cordialement


----------



## capdefra (27 Avril 2003)

J'ai essaye beaucoup de distrib Linux sur PPC avec plus ou moins de bonheur sur deux iMacs (un 333 et un 500 CDRW).La derniere Mandrake (la 9.1) a l'air de fonctionner tres bien;un bemol:l'instal en mode graphique ne fonctionne pas du 1er coup sue l'iMac 500 mais j'ai trouve une option de l'installeur qui va tres bien.
Au final:machine tres reactive avec Mandrake 9.1 et tout fonctionne bien (ADSl, Scanner Agfa, imprimante Epson 810) sauf la lecture Audio sur l'iMac 500 (la faute au lecteur CD qui est aussi un graveur=Pb) mais j'y arriverais!
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## kidcreole (1 Mai 2003)

J'ai utilisé une distribution Linux SUSE sur mon G3 BW l'année dernière. Facile à installer, l'assistant s'occupe de tout. Tout est reconnu (carte graphique, HD, carte son, etc).

Mais très franchement, maintenant que nous avons Jaguar, ça ne vaut plus trop le coup d'utiliser Linux sur son mac.

Même si certains trucs de KDE ou de Gnome me manquent (comme la possibilité d'avoir plusieurs écrans simultanés).

Actuellement Suse en est à la version 7.3 de sa POWER PC Edition. Va voir sur www.suse.fr

Kidcreole
"La Réunion est la perle de l'Océan Indien. Tout le reste est vanité".


----------



## plumber (1 Mai 2003)

putain debian.org
putain debian.org
putain debian.org
putain debian.org

ou alors une alpha ppc mais pas c'est distrib qui sont deja des merdes sur pc à par suse

putain mandrake pourquoi pas redhat non plus


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

salut,
J'ai essaye d'installer une distrib Mandrake 9.1 et j'ai eu le meme pb graphique.Qu'elle est ton option pour l'installer?
En mode texte j'ai une erreur du type "erreur package...no erreur...".javascript:void(0)
En plus si tu me dis que c trés reactif, j'ai hate de le faire fonctionner.
(Config: imac 400 indigo mange disque)

 javascript:void(0)


----------



## capdefra (1 Mai 2003)

Pour l'iMac 333 avec carte ATI mach 64 il n'y a pas de Pb pour l'installation en mode graphique.
Pour l'iMac 500 qui a une carte ATI Rage 128 il faut taper lors de l'install (avant que l'option par defaut ne se lance):
install-gui gui-old video=atyfb128 (je ne sais plus si c'est aty ou ati qu'il faut taper:essayes les deux)
De toutes facons la synthaxe correcte de la commande apparait dans les toutes premieres lignes affichees a l'ecran lors du lancement de l'install mais je reconnais qu'il faut etre attentif car ca passe vite et c'est ecrit petit!Attention le clavier est QWERTY au debut de l'install!
Pour l'iMac 400 si ta carte est une Rage 128 ca devrait etre OK.
Et tu verras que ca depote nickel:meme sur mon iMac 333 je trouve la distrib Mandrake 9.1PPC rapide, bien plus que la meme version de Mandrake 9.1 installee sur des PC avec des processeurs de 1,2 a 2 Ghz (j'ai eu la possibilite defaire plusieurs comparaisons cote a cote).
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## Didier Guillion (4 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer la Yellow dog (YD) 3.0 et a première vue, cela à l'air beaucoup mieux fait que Mandrake 9.1.

Là où Mandrake plantait, YD donne un message vraiment clair qui aide à s'en sortir.

Au passage, quelques remarques qui vous feront peut etre gagner du temps si vous tentez l'aventure :

- J'ai été bloqué quelques heures avec YD (kernel erreur au demarrage de l'instalation) car mon disque dur externe était resté connecté et éteint.

- J'ai eut des plantus de YD lors de l'utilisation de Druid qui ont été résolus en redemarrant l'installation de YD en Anglais plutot qu'en Francais...

Cordialement


----------



## stef75 (5 Mai 2003)

Sur mon ibook 1ère génération graphite, je ne trouve pas le commande d'installation adéquate. install-gui gui-old video=atyfb128 me rend un écran noir ou de droles de couleurs... J'ai essayé toutes les sortes de commandes proposées mais aucune ne marche. Y-a-t-il une commande spéciale pour mon portable?


----------



## bigtool4u (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'installer la Yellow dog (YD) 3.0 et a première vue, cela à l'air beaucoup mieux fait que Mandrake 9.1.

Là où Mandrake plantait, YD donne un message vraiment clair qui aide à s'en sortir.

Au passage, quelques remarques qui vous feront peut etre gagner du temps si vous tentez l'aventure :

- J'ai été bloqué quelques heures avec YD (kernel erreur au demarrage de l'instalation) car mon disque dur externe était resté connecté et éteint.

- J'ai eut des plantus de YD lors de l'utilisation de Druid qui ont été résolus en redemarrant l'installation de YD en Anglais plutot qu'en Francais...

Cordialement    * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais bientôt installer YDL 3.0 sur mon powerbook(G3/500/20go). Que me conseilles-tu comme partitionnement sachant que je voudrais avoir Jaguar et 9 sur la même partition ? 
Quelle taille de partition pour le swap de Linux ? 
Quelle taille minimum pour la partition Linux elle-même ?
A-t-on encore besoin de yaboot ?


----------



## bigtool4u (5 Mai 2003)

Je viens de trouver le guide d'installation en pdf sur le site de YDL qui a l'air très bien fait, ça devrait rouler !


----------



## Didier Guillion (5 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Je pense que Yaboot est nécessaire. Une astuce cependant.
Si tu installe YD *derrière* ton boot Mac OS et que tu a plusieurs boot Mac OS (par exemple 9 et X), la moindre sélection du disque de démarrage sous Mac OS invalidera Yaboot (écriture de la PRAM).

Donc, une fois YD installé, redemarre une fois sous OpenFirmware (Apple+Alt+O+F) tape "printenv" et note soigneusement  la commande associée à "boot device". 

Ainsi tu pourra reconfigurer ton boot si la PRAM est zappée.

Au passage, après une heure d'essai de configuration réseau, j'ai planté le serveur XServe et je suis bloqué... Je vais devoir reinstaller YD, cela ne fera que 4 fois en deux jours...

Cordialement


----------



## bigtool4u (6 Mai 2003)

Merci pour l'astuce !
Je me pose encore une question : faut-il absolument 9 et X sur 2 partitions séparées ou puis-je mettre les 2 Mac OS sur la même partition ? Dans le guide ils mettent de faire 2 partitions si on ne veut que OS9 et 3 partitions si on veut aussi X, mais est-ce absolument nécessaire ? Yaboot risque de pédaler dans les choux au moment du boot si veux redémarrer sous 9 ou X installés sur la même partoche ?


----------



## iPat (6 Mai 2003)

je viens de télécharger les 3 cd en iso de la Yellow Dog Linux, est-ce qu'on peux les graver avec toast (il semble que oui mais je préfère demander) ? merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bigtool4u:</font><hr /> * Merci pour l'astuce !
Je me pose encore une question : faut-il absolument 9 et X sur 2 partitions séparées ou puis-je mettre les 2 Mac OS sur la même partition ? Dans le guide ils mettent de faire 2 partitions si on ne veut que OS9 et 3 partitions si on veut aussi X, mais est-ce absolument nécessaire ? Yaboot risque de pédaler dans les choux au moment du boot si veux redémarrer sous 9 ou X installés sur la même partoche ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je dois avouer que je le mécanisme de démarrage me déroute encore un peu. Je suis resté tout hier sans pouvoir redemarrer sur mon disque externe contenant YD. j'ai été obligé de reinstaller. Puis YD à planté grave. Je soupconne qu'il n'apprécie pas de travailler sur un disque extern sda.

Ce matin, je repart à zero avec la configuration avec :
- hda : pour YD (10 G0)
- hdb : partitionné mac OS 9 et 10 (30 Go)

ce qui correspond à ta config, je te dirait ce que cela donne.

A noter au passage : je te conseille de demander un systeme en anglais avec clavier francais, ne coche pas la case "émuler souris à 3 boutons", dans l'account manager créé toi un compte personnel (personal account) avec un mot de passe facile a retenir, cela te permettra de te débloquer.


Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iPat:</font><hr /> * je viens de télécharger les 3 cd en iso de la Yellow Dog Linux, est-ce qu'on peux les graver avec toast (il semble que oui mais je préfère demander) ? merci d'avance   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,

Oui, mais pas avec la version Lite.
Le format choisit doit etre ISO 9660, pour verifier que tu es dans le bon format, quand tu fait glisser ton image ISO sur Toast, le bouton "Mount" doit etre actif, sinon ce n'est pas bon.

A noter que contrairement à certaines distributions, les 3 CD sont utilisés lors de l'installation, il te faut donc graver (et vérifier) les trois.

Cordialement


----------



## bigtool4u (6 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> * 

Bonjour,

Oui, mais pas avec la version Lite.
Le format choisit doit etre ISO 9660, pour verifier que tu es dans le bon format, quand tu fait glisser ton image ISO sur Toast, le bouton "Mount" doit etre actif, sinon ce n'est pas bon.

A noter que contrairement à certaines distributions, les 3 CD sont utilisés lors de l'installation, il te faut donc graver (et vérifier) les trois.

Cordialement   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sur le site de YDL ils disent de prendre le format "image disque" et non pas iso 9660 :

yellowdog 

J'ai gravé que le 1er cd je vais voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Oui, désolé, tu as tout à fait raison, c'est le format Disk Image.

Cordialement


----------



## bigtool4u (6 Mai 2003)

Il démarre sans problème sur le 1er cd (pas mal du tout, l'installeur graphique !)
A suivre...


----------



## bigtool4u (7 Mai 2003)

Bon ben voilà, je poste avec konqueror !

En résumé, installeur graphique très bien fichu, tout le matériel est bien reconnu, config internet finger in the nose (avec un modem ethernet) et roulez jeunesse !

L'affichage des pages web est meme plus rapide que sous jaguar, mais chut, faut pas le dire...

Sinon si quelqu'un sait comment faire les accents circonflexes...


----------



## Didier Guillion (7 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Si je devais donner mon avis sur Yellow Dog 3.0, apres quelques heures d'utilisation :


Installateur tres bien fait, quand il bloque quelque part, il s'explique, on comprends et on corrige. C'est la premiere distrib Linux que j'arrive à installer, champagne !

Un bémol : il faut l'utiliser en version Anglaise car en version Francaise il manque des resssources de ci de la et il plante.

Démarrage du système très lent.

Configuration Internet, top de top, encore plus simple que sur Mac OS X, et pourtant j'accede a l'internet via un proxy géré par un PC. Chapeau !

Interface sympa, ergonomique, largement configurable. Quelques habitudes changent mais on s'y fait très vite. En tout cas, pas de transparence ou d'effets de dessin animés pour manger du temps machine et les rétines. 

Foultitude d 'utilitaires dans tous les sens, configuration très pointue possible, on peu aller tres loin. Quand  on revient sur Mac OS X , on est completement déboussolé devant la pauvreté des options proposés pour les réglages.

Quelques bémols :

Beaucoup d'utilitaires se recoupent, font la même chose, voire même entrent en conflits.

A chaque configuration importante ou même moins importante (changement de résolution d'écran) on doit redémarrer, et c'est tres long.

Certains utilitaires ne font absolument pas ce qu'ils prétendent, ou alors j'ai manqué le début du film (ce qui est tout a fait possible)

Enfin, apres avoir bataillé quelques heures, impossible d'établir une connection Apple Talk avec un autre Mac sous X via réseau Ethernet, quelqu'un a une idée ?

Cordialement

PS: Pour ton probleme de clavier, a tu essayé avec les autres claviers Francais proposé : tu as French, French (latin0) et French (latin1)
Par exemple j'édite ceci en clavier French sous Mozilla dans YD :
Pêre Noël. No problemo.
Dans les "Accesories" tu as un outil "Character selector" qui peut t'être utile.


----------



## simon (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par plumber:</font><hr /> * putain debian.org
putain debian.org
putain debian.org
putain debian.org

ou alors une alpha ppc mais pas c'est distrib qui sont deja des merdes sur pc à par suse

putain mandrake pourquoi pas redhat non plus


















* 

[/QUOTE]

obligé d'être aussi vulgaire ?!?!?!


----------



## bigtool4u (10 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr /> * 

obligé d'être aussi vulgaire ?!?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais putain c'est vrai quoi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2003)

Salut,
J'ai suivi tes conseils et l'installe ce passe bien, sauf à la fin ou des packages ne veulent pas s'installer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
-tk gui toolkit (truc pour l'interface graphique, je pense)
Un message d'erreur apparait: "ipossible d'installer...voulez vous coninuer.." je répond oui et cela 3x de suite.
Et la 3eme fois plus de réponse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou alors ça passe mais quand je test la résolution-&gt;ecran noir puis plus rien donc reboot et la pb graphique.
As-tu eu des pbs au cours de ton installation?
C dommage je pensais avoir réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a +


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2003)

c bon ça marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aprés redémarrage j'ai fait une MAJ à partir du cd d'install.
C super réactif quand je pense qu'a l'école on à des PC 1,2Ghz et que ça rame... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci,merci

a+
goul 

ps:il faut que je change ma signature:
**G3 400 384Mo Mandrake 9.1**
**G4 800 512Mo Osx 10.2.6**


----------

